# If you could only have 3 fishing lures in your tackle box, what would they be?



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you could only have 3 fishing lures in your tackle box, what would they be?


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

1) Reaction Strike Jerk Jr.
2) Tidal Surge Maniac Mullet
3) Skull Draggerz Salty Grub
4) Skitterwalk

I have to have 4 cant narrow it down to 3 sorry lol


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bone super spook jr, electric chicken salt water asassin and root beer grub with gold paddle tail doa for reds.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

1. plum/char kelly ball tail
2. red and white paddle tail 
3. TTF trout killer JR.


----------



## big slick (Sep 23, 2004)

1. 1/4 oz gold spoon
2. plum/chartreuse Norton Sand Eel Jr.
3. bone super spook jr.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Gold Spoon
Red with white tail soft plastic
Blue holo skitterwalk


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

live shrimp
live croaker
live mullet


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

backwater said:


> Gold Spoon
> Red with white tail soft plastic
> Blue holo skitterwalk


 x2


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Spoon, bigger spoon, red w/ white tail Kelly Wiggler.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

-gulp minnow grub 2",3"
-bass assassin curly tail 2",3"
-gulp swimming mullet 3"


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

TTF gundog blk/chrt
Gold sprite 1/4oz
TTF Flats minnow red/wht


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Plum/Chart Salt Water Assasin
Bone Super Spook Jr
New Penny Gulp Shrimp 3"


----------



## Baytown Blue (Sep 19, 2010)

4 inch paddle tail from Saltwater Assassin
Flapper from Brown Lures
Deadly Dudley


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Bone/chrome spook
Weedless gold spoon
Pumpkin chartreuse plastic any brand of lure


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

The Flying Lure http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003GW1B20?ie=UTF8&tag=ctvo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003GW1B20

The Banjo Minnow http://www.banjominnowstore.com/

The Helicopter Lure http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=helicopter+lure

h:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TTF Flush- speckled trout
TTF trout killer- pumpkinseed/chart
Johnson sprite- gold 



-mac-


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

bone spook
provoker plum/chart
provoker pumpk/chart


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

TTF Creeper silver black.. redfish are lovin mine
TTF Little Dummy bone silver
TTF troutamer II glow char


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Big three*

Pearl/ch original corky
Pink skitterwalk
Red shad Texas Trout Killer


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

TTF Killer Flats Minnow
Gulp Swimming Mullet
Bone She Dog


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Pink Skitterwalk
Pink w/ red tail slow sink maniac mullet
Pumkinseed Greentail split tail mullet


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Trout Killers
Corkies/Catch 2000s
Super Spook/Spook Jr


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

for trout:
Pink Skitterwalk
limetruse saltwater assinsin
pink/silver fat boy

for tarpon:
home made pinkhead and tail chartruse **** pop
DOA Baitbuster black and silver
dead or alive shad


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Gold spoon
Bone SS jr.
A stick of dynamite (when all else fails)


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

red/white sand eel jr on 1/8 th oz head
Corky in chartreuse
bone super spook jr


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mirrodine Chartreuse Back
TTF Plum/Chartreuse tail
Johnson Spite Silver spoon 3/4 oz


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Gold Spoon
Bone Super Spook Jr.
Corkey


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

1. Ss jr. clown
2. Silver spoon
3. TTF rfk roach


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Pink Skitterwalk
Plum/Chartreuse TTK II
Pearl/Chartreuse Paul Brown Fatboy


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the replies, ill keep them in mind next time im buying baits


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

Chrome SS jr
Plum/chartreuse provoker
Black/clear/pink fat boy


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Red Shad Tidal Surge plastic
Red Shad Maniac Mullet
Bone SS (full size)


----------



## djm444 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bone super spook jr
New penny gulp shrimp 3in
Plum saltwater assasin 5in


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

3/4 oz Gold Spoon
3/4 oz Silver Spoon
Soft Plastic Red w/white tail


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Mann's Baby 1 Minus crankbait
Bone SS Jr
Most any soft plastic in white with chartruese tail


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

1. Lazy Ike Flatfish
2. Rattle Trap
3. Gold Spoon


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Plumtruese Brown Devileye
Pink Skitterwalk
1/4oz weedless gold spoon


----------



## UH_FishSlayer (Feb 4, 2011)

bone spook Jr
Gold spoon
TTF trout killer east beast


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

big slick said:


> 1. 1/4 oz gold spoon
> 2. plum/chartreuse Norton Sand Eel Jr.
> 3. bone super spook jr.


X2


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Spec trout SS Jr.
Bone Producers Ghost
TX Roach flats minnow


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

shrimp under a poping cork
shrimp freelined
shrimp cocktail!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> shrimp under a poping cork
> shrimp freelined
> shrimp cocktail!!


You keep shrimp in your tackle box?


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

1. Saltwater Assassin chartreuse paddle bait
2. Saltwater Assassin red/white tail paddle bait
3. 1/4 oz gold spoon


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Three's not enough for me but if

Gold spoon
hunchback..Black/chrome
plum/chart or pumpkin seed/chart....tails


----------



## Hippel (Jun 23, 2008)

1. Buggs Curl Tail Jig
2. Skitterwalk
3. Corky


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You keep shrimp in your tackle box?


Of course!! dont you?

SO if I have to modify my answer then I will have to go with

1. popping cork and gulp for reds
2. a soft plastic lure for trout
3. gulp on a jig for flounder


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Unbelievable!!! Bomber Jointed Long "A" did not make anyone's top 3? These baits are trout magnets.


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Pink Skitterwalk
TTF KFMXL Tx. Roach 
3/8 oz White Nemire spoon
But dont tell anyone!


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bone Spook Jr.
Chkn on a chn Saltwater Assassin/sea shad
Cork Fat Boy/ 90 or 91, unsure of color code right now...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Johnson Gold Spoon - Gulp 3" Skrimp (white) - Midcoast Enticer Popping Cork


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't have 3 favorite lures.
To many different situations that require different lures.
So here go's it.

1 Top waters
2 Soft Plastics
3 Hard Plastics


----------



## Stafford44 (Jan 25, 2012)

plum ttk 2 
top dog jr. black and silver 
corky


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

that new thing Dad is making
or that other thing he is trying to tweak (testing the new stuff is cool)
A Paul Brown BB Corky
A Paul Brown Corky Devil


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Survival Kit*

1. Johnson Sprite gold spoon
2. 1/4 oz white Rooster tail
3. Pint of Gulp 3in new penny shrimp (that's just 1 item)


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks to everyone! All of those will be and have been a great help in picking out some new baits,


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Bone Top Dog
1/2 oz. gold spoon
4" TTF East Beast


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

TTF Killer Flats Minnow Morn Glry/Chart
1/4oz Gold Weedless Spoon
Red and White Rebel Pop R


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Plum Norton sand ee,l pink corky, gold spoon


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Gold Spoon
Green Stingray Grub
Silver 7MR Miro-lure


----------



## catch-n-eat fish company (Nov 27, 2011)

4" mister twister sassy shad 
maniac mullet
Crazy croaker


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

100% Texan X2 I'm with you bro!


----------



## WhadaUthinkFishin (Mar 9, 2011)

-4" pearl shrimp gulp
-texas roach red killer
-salt and pepper bull minnow


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

- Berkley PowerBait Saltwater 5" Jerkshad
- Corky Fatboy - Floating
- Super Spook Jr.

I also just read through the responses. WHY, why, WHY ... would anyone choose 3 extremely similar style soft plastics. That makes absolutely no sense. I understand this excersice is extremely rhetorical buuuuuuuuut ...


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

big slick said:


> 1. 1/4 oz gold spoon
> 2. plum/chartreuse Norton Sand Eel Jr.
> 3. bone super spook jr.


X2 This guy knows! Maybe the regular sand eel, could always bite an inch off.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*3 top picks*

1. Top Water White/Red Head (red and white dynamite)

2. 1/8 head ANY Tail Morning glory

3. Ripplin Red Fin Chrome Blue Back

If I had to survive on a body of water these 3 would catch something to eat !!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

gulp shrimp, gold spoon, and a super spook jr.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

3- 3/4oz johnson sprite silver spoons


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

KFM East Beast
spoon
SSJr. black


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

JordanVincent10 said:


> If you could only have 3 fishing lures in your tackle box, what would they be?


Wait...three different types, or just three period?

If three period, I'll ditch the tackle box/bag and i'll stick three East Beast KFMs in my pocket...


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*My 3 for ULM and Baffin*

*Hands down; 1. Super Spook in spotted seatrout, 2. Bass Assasian in plum with a 1/16 oz. chart. jig head and 3. My home built top water in chart. and green (below) . WOS*


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey that's a pretty solid lure you made.

Mine would have to be
1) h&h red/white queen cocahoe
2) superspook bone
3) 1/4oz. Silver spoon


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Great choices for sure. My personal best was caught on bone.*


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

gold spoons x3


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gold spoon
Silver spoon
White bucktail jig

All are versatile will not easily destroyed by toothy fish.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Super spook, sand eel JR, fatboy


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

No way 3 lures can cover even one day's situations. I need all these cause you never know. I'm amazed that MR51 and Mirrodine was not mentioned more than once. Mirrolure Topwaters also should be in the discussion. I've had days when She Dog was the ticket. All others would not even draw a strike.

This is my normal playlist order, but varies by the type of water we are fishing. I'll usually only throw MR51's over sand or shell and whip out the 52's when it is over 4 feet deep.

1) Topwaters - various makes
2) MR51's & Mirrodine XL's various colors
3) Devil Eye & Flappin Devil's Plum/Chart, Amber/Chart, Drk Strawberry/White
4) Original Kelly Wiggler various colors w/ white tail
4) Gold weedless Spoon
5) Assorted jig heads and weedless hooks + Popping, rattle, and mauler style corks

I think that the Mirrodine XL and the corky style baits are interchangeable, but over the years since the Mirrodine has come out I've switched over and haven't looked back.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

1. Dynamite
2. Lighter
3. Dip Net


----------



## Big Loon (Mar 31, 2008)

goodwood said:


> live shrimp
> live croaker
> live mullet


lmao that would start stinking


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

gulp shrimp
morning glory bass assassin
norton sand eel jr open nite


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

This is no way I could only have just three

But IF I had NO CHOICE 

TTF Killer Flats Minnow in Pump/chart
Buggs 1/4 oz in Blue Crab
Corky nuthin in Pink Holo


----------



## @buck243 (Feb 19, 2012)

Alabama rig is the only lure needed.


----------

